# 2nd Annual Lake Fenton Outing



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well its getting to be that time again so i thought i would bring this up and start a guest list. The outing will run the same as last year. I'll pick a date and have everyone meet at a certain time ect. But i want to ask you guys if you want to do a tournament like last year (for those who atteneded, or if you think you'd like to try one). If we get enough people that want to participate i have no problem havin' a lil' tourny. Lets hope the weather will cooperate this time . If you think you want to come, post. If you have any questions ask or PM me!

Well here's the start of the Lake Fenton 2nd Anual Outing guest list!!!

Deputy865

Shane


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

count me in if its the weekend , a turney would be good we should have a better turnout this year as long as the GAILforce winds stay down:yikes: - bob


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Weekend trip me and the wife will make it.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

bigbob said:


> we should have a better turnout this year as long as the GAILforce winds stay down:yikes: - bob


I know that really sucked. My lips were chapped for a week!

Deputy865
Bigbob
Initforfun

It will be on a weekend for sure. I'm still in school and weekend are my only free time. I would like to do it in January but we'll see what the ice conditions will be like. It might be on or around the same date as last year witch was the 25th of Feb. but that isnt for sure yet.

Shane


Shane


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

count me in!......sounds like a fun time shane!!


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Depending on when it is, I'll come out and drown some bait with you guys. Unfortunately, I'll be in Florida the last weekend in February. YeeHaw


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey its a sticky!!! Thanks Walleyemike!

Deputy865
bigbob
initforfun
Mrbluegill
GMslave

GMslave, remember last year when Jimmy (the guy i was with) opened a beer for you..it blew up in his face:lol: . that was the best. 

Shane


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay so were is Lake Fenton


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

huntfishlive said:


> Okay so were is Lake Fenton


Exit 80 off of 23. Search Fenton in mapquest. zip code 48430. Its in SE michigan. I'll post driving directions once it gets closer and i have a set date.

Shane


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Shane,

Count me in I will mostly likely have my brother and 2 friends also!!!

-Jason


----------



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

I would like to give it a shot out there. I hope I don't have to work that weekend. ne_eye:


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Just post a date and I'll be there. I'll bring some dumb kid with me for entertainment in case the fishin is slow! He's a fishin fool though, dieHard till the end. But he WILL drop his gloves in the hole, eat everything by 9am, burn his pants on the heater, pee on the shanty, het a hook stuck in his thumb.................hmmm kinda like his Uncle Jigster!!!

Jigster


----------



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

Jigster said:


> Just post a date and I'll be there. I'll bring some dumb kid with me for entertainment in case the fishin is slow! He's a fishin fool though, dieHard till the end. But he WILL drop his gloves in the hole, eat everything by 9am, burn his pants on the heater, pee on the shanty, het a hook stuck in his thumb.................hmmm kinda like his Uncle Jigster!!!
> 
> Jigster


I love a good laugh!!:lol:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Will try to make it again this year, drove by there today and didn't see any ice even in front of the launch.  By the way who did win the shanty race last year, I would imagine 25 mph for a 1/4 mi was average speed that day.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

glad to see new people interested

Deputy865
bigbob
initforfun
Mrbluegill
GMslave
Lilyduck +3
Buzzy
Jigster +1
Gonefishin

Haha, actually i didnt see any shantys flyin across the ice. But my shanty did lift off the ground and act like a kite even with my homemade ice anchor. at least we had a pretty decent turn out for the wind. 

Wow, 13 guys signed up already. Thats about how many there was last year that came..Out of the 40+ people that signed up!!! C'mon guys try to make it out here. Ask ANYONE that went, it was a GREAT time.

Shane


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

deputy865 said:


> Hey its a sticky!!! Thanks Walleyemike!
> 
> Deputy865
> bigbob
> ...


I forgot about that until I read this. :lol: yeah, uummm, I'll be little better prepared in that department this year. :mischeif:


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

shane i got 2 frends comeing wiht me too if thats cool there both MS members......they just told me to tell you there in!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

MrBluegill said:


> shane i got 2 frends comeing wiht me too if thats cool there both MS members......they just told me to tell you there in!


Thats cool...Fine with me!

Deputy865
bigbob
initforfun
Mrbluegill +2
GMslave
Lilyduck +3
Buzzy
Jigster +1
Gonefishin

Shane


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I was one of the drop outs last year.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

slowpoke said:


> I was one of the drop outs last year.


Hopefully you can come. Gotta try to get scottyhoover now to.



Deputy865
bigbob
initforfun
Mrbluegill +2
GMslave
Lilyduck +3
Buzzy
Jigster +1
Gonefishin
slowpoke

Shane


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

I would really like to get in on this as I have never competed in an icefishing tourney. But I am in the Coast Guard and work every other weekend. So if I am off my brother in-law and myself are in.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

I'l be there, not too far from where i live .look forward to meeting some of ya.

rob


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

copper95b, we may not have a tourny not sure yet. As of now its just like a get together. If other people want to participate in one i'll have one.

Deputy865
bigbob
initforfun
Mrbluegill +2
GMslave
Lilyduck +3
Buzzy
Jigster +1
Gonefishin
slowpoke
copper95b +1
aslongasitpullsback


----------



## aquascaper (Oct 13, 2003)

I'd be interested if you don't mind a new guy in your tourney. My cousin and buddy live uo in Linden off Hogan Rd. Keep me updated please.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll probably do a panfish only tourny. Lake fenton has Crappie,Sunnies,Bluegills,Rock Bass and Perch. I'm not sure how i'll do it, maybe biggest 3 fish all added up (add the inches).

Deputy865
bigbob
initforfun
Mrbluegill +2
GMslave
Lilyduck +3
Buzzy
Jigster +1
Gonefishin
slowpoke
copper95b +1
aslongasitpullsback
aquascaper +2

Shane


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Keep it simple on the contest; The biggest bluegill by length wins. Make it easy on yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Where do you head out from? Black bass bay or some where else?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Kevin_D said:


> Where do you head out from? Black bass bay or some where else?


From the boat launch.

Shane


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Are you going for a Saturday or Sunday?

Joe


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well it all depends on the weather, but a Saturday is what i really want to shoot for.

Shane


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I'll see what I can do then kinda of inbetween jobs right now soa we will see what happens.

Joe


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

Tourney or not, if Im off I am in!


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm new to Michigan sportsmen forums but I don't live far and would love to fish with some people who are as nuts about ice fishing as I am. So if you have room for one more count me in


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

There's always room for more. If you are as nuts as we are about ice fishing then you're nuts enough.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Sticknstring, your in!!

Deputy865
bigbob
initforfun
Mrbluegill +2
GMslave
Lilyduck +3
Buzzy
Jigster +1
Gonefishin
slowpoke
copper95b +1
aslongasitpullsback
aquascaper +2
sticknstring

Shane

Btw, everyone knows how old i am right? I know, it shouldnt make a difference but i think some people were suprised last year.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

plus one on mine shane :fish2:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Make sure you order up those gail force winds Shane! That was interesting last year to say the least. Still haven't fixed the broken poles on my shanty from that trip. Wind blew it in on me. Set the date and I will sure try to make it again.

Anybody ever hear from Fractureman? He saved my bacon last year. After the shanty blew in I was ready to quit when out of the blue Fractureman shows up with a brand new four man shanty, power auger, heater, tv, radio, grill, brats, beer, and JD! I felt like I hit the jackpot that day! I only caught 3 things last year, 2 of them were small pike and you can guess what the other was!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Deputy865
bigbob +1
initforfun
Mrbluegill +2
GMslave
Lilyduck +3
Buzzy
Jigster +1
Gonefishin
slowpoke
copper95b +1
aslongasitpullsback
aquascaper +2
sticknstring
ibethetrout

Yea Trout, fracture really did hook you up on that one. Yo guys had your own lil' BBQ out there and everything. Lets hope he will come out again.
Haha, i think everyone will remember the 1st year with them winds. Lets hope the weather AND fishing is better this year!

Shane


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

Count me in as long as i don't have to work.


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

Looks like we have a lot of interested ice fish'in nuts. Now it's up to Mother Nature to do her part!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Lwapo said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Why not have a panfish derby AND a pike tourney? Or however you wanna word them?
> 
> ...


I think i'll probably do both.

But what should i do for tha panfish tourny? Most fish kept or biggest panfish?
And for the pike? Biggest kept?

Shane


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Shoot, I cant go now. Plans with the fam for my ma and pa's anniversary. Sorry guys.


----------



## hunt-tha-deer2324 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hell i live on the lake ill be there. Where are we meeting? I say near the south boat launch.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

hunt-tha-deer2324 said:


> Hell i live on the lake ill be there. Where are we meeting? I say near the south boat launch.


 There were we all met last year.. Except i just sat out front with a sign and guys went through periodically.

Shane


----------



## hunt-tha-deer2324 (Nov 18, 2005)

what are the legallities of the derby? Like one hole per person or length rule? Oh and i say 15 bucks to first person who snags a walleye!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

You can have 2 holes for it, doesnt matter to me. Haha, dont get peoples hopes up for the Walleye...

Luckily i have no school tomarrow do to low temps   ..I'm gonna hit Lake Fenton all day, anyone want to join?

Shane


----------



## hunt-tha-deer2324 (Nov 18, 2005)

yeah i dont have school either ima see if i can get grady to come out and do some fishin maybe cranes cove in the after noon.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

deputy865 said:


> I think i'll probably do both.
> 
> But what should i do for tha panfish tourny? Most fish kept or biggest panfish?
> And for the pike? Biggest kept?
> ...


For the panfish have both. Biggest and most.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I would like to attend this event but have never fished Fenton Lake before. Can anyone tell me where there is public access and perhaps a few hints on where i could get started on this lake?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

The launch is on Grove Park Rd.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-30301_31431_31560-67563--,00.html

Then select Fenton Lake. There is a box with an arrow pointing to the launch on the bottum there..

Again, i will be sending a big PM to everyone attending 1 week prior to the event. This will include a map to the boat launch and all the information needed.

Shane


----------



## hunt-tha-deer2324 (Nov 18, 2005)

i say we fry up the fish after its all done. but hey thats just me.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

not a bad idea im in


----------



## johnsn5 (Nov 10, 2006)

When you come up with a date, I should be able to make it. I spend most weekends on the saginaw bay.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

February 24th Saturday is the date!

Shane


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

shane how much ice do you have now?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Lots... Probably 9"+.

Shane


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

2 full size pickups were parked near the shore at the launch, on the ice.


----------



## outdoors_freak_22 (Feb 12, 2007)

you can count me and a friend in and when will you know for sure all the details


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I have all the details right now, Pm me if you have any questions! Again, i'll be sending a PM out to EVERYONE with all the information needed (including link to a map!).

Just an updated list!

Deputy865
bigbob +2
initforfun
Mrbluegill +2
Lilyduck +3
Buzzy
Jigster +1
slowpoke
copper95b +1
aslongasitpullsback
aquascaper +2
sticknstring
ibethetrout
fishjunky
mallardtone-man +1-2
minman68 +2
funebonz880
fractureman
lwapo +2
JimDaye
Fish 24/7
Patcheroo
jsopfe
Mud +2-4
Duck-hunter
kcud rellik +2
Hunt-Tha-Deer 2324
Shanny 28757
Stick nString
Johnsn5
Outdoors Freak 22


Shane


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 11, 2007)

well i am new to this site and new to the area...

i am in.... gotta wrangle up some fishin' supplies now

going for the panfish


----------



## SteelyDon (Aug 23, 2006)

Shane,
My 6 and 10 yr old will be coming with me. So that's 3 for us.

Donnie


----------



## MovingOnNow85 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll be there.....sticknstring already put me in but I finnally got a name on here so I thought I would throw it in....


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just looked at Accuweathers 15 day forcast...Its shows the 24th being like 44 degrees rainy and windy in the afternoon:rant: . Haha to my luck thats ALL of the worse conditions for icefishing! I dont see it jumping to 40*+ in the next week or so though..The tourny is still on no matter what, i'll be out there Rain,wind or shine. Accuweather changes all the time though, so Accuweather isnt really all to accurate..We'll porbably get a better idea 1 week prior to the event. 

Shane


----------



## HOSSUM (Apr 23, 2005)

sounds like a blast, count me in!


----------



## outdoors_freak_22 (Feb 12, 2007)

sry shane i wont be able to attend it i just found out they are going to have another tourny on wamplers which is the lake i live on and its closer to home so i will fish that one.

spencer


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

One week away!!!!

Everyone ready? I had an idea as well..Thinking of doing a raffle maybe if people wanna do it? Do a 50/50 raffle, except maybe 95/5 or whatever, i just take out the cost of the tickets.. Anyone wanna do it? Winner takes all the money? Just an idea.

Shane


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

what time are we meeting?


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry I won't be able to make it. I am taking my wife to Florida for a long weekend.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll have to say have everyone try being there by noon!

Shane


----------



## hunt-tha-deer2324 (Nov 18, 2005)

ill probably be fishing that morning so ill be out there nice and early.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

hunt-tha-deer2324 said:


> ill probably be fishing that morning so ill be out there nice and early.


I'll probably be out there early also. I hope to go to the LSC outing Sun. I'll look you up around noon. so can't stay late. Say if I catch a big gill earlier then Noon can I still enter it in your contest as long as it's caught that morning and on L.Fenton is it OK or are you starting the contest at Noon? If you have a 95%--5% drawing what time will the drawing be?


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 11, 2007)

deputy865 said:


> One week away!!!!
> 
> Everyone ready? I had an idea as well..Thinking of doing a raffle maybe if people wanna do it? Do a 50/50 raffle, except maybe 95/5 or whatever, i just take out the cost of the tickets.. Anyone wanna do it? Winner takes all the money? Just an idea.
> 
> Shane


sounds like a good idea.... i think there is a store by my house that sells rolls tickets for like a buck or two... will check it out tomorrow


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i will only be fishing in the morning when is the tourny starting?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

When i get out there you can enter... I will end all entrys at 1:30pm so try to get to me asap. Just look for me, i'll have an orange sign out there with my shanty.. As for the drawing for the raffle, i'll probably do it at the end of the night. So what should i do? Have you guys put screen names on the tickets? Or just draw a ticket, put the winning number on the forum and the winner mails me there winning ticket and i just send the money..

Any suggestions would be helpful...

Shane


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Guess you will have radio and be on ch7. Give us a call when you get there and let us know. What time are you going to try to get set up?


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Was there a PM that was going out a week beforehand with directions and whatnot?

If so, I missed it! lol. 

Just wondering so I can make it out!

Thanks!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

The HUGE pm is going out shortly.

As for setting up and what not, i'm gonna try to get out there as early as possible. I'll try to make it obvious as to where i'm at..

So Accuweather changed its forcast.. A little warmer and NO WINDS :woohoo1: . 

Shane


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

ALL THE PM's ARE OUT. READ THRU THEM AND GET BACK TO ME EVEN IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY QUESTIONS!!! This way i can get a head count ect...

Shane


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

What channel will everyone be on, i will bring my radio..... ?????

My son and I will be heading out there ???? I have a blue shappell dx 2 rover shanty and i have a red light on top of my truck....


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Channel 7. 

Haha, you'll meet people for sure. Like i said in the PM i'll be in plain view...

Shane


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

So where does everyone think they will start fishing from? I've never been to the lake so I figure I"ll just start nearby to everyone else so I can walk around and bother them 

I figure I"ll setup camp at the best spot I see as I walk out from the launch.... (AKA wherever I get tired of pulling the shanty)

Can't wait!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Good question, shane is the master of the lake I will follow everyone else ... Plus my son will not want to walk to far.....


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-30301_31431_31560-67563--,00.html

There's a link to the lake.. There are a couple good areas, but most require a longer walk. I would suggest going a little left of the boat launch. You will see holes or other people.. Fish usually are cruising around in there.

Shane


----------



## jsopfe (Jan 21, 2007)

not sure if any of you have seen the new weather.com fishing forecast but here it is for saturday

weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/fishing/11817:21?from=fishing_forecast&dayParam=2


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Looking good eh? Everyone check there PM boxs. I only got about 6-7 replys.

Shane


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wondering if it was too late to join all you fine folks. Just found out I was gonna have to go it alone tomorrow and stumbled upon this. I would love to finally be able to attend one of these outings and put some faces to names. What time is this little shindig starting, and it's at the launch off of torrey rd right. If it's ok with all, count me in.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I heard last night of 2 very nice walley coming from that lake in the past week........ How far out is the deeper wtr 15-30 ft I am looking at heading to the right which appears to be n.e of the launch any good out there ????


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Checked the weather p/c light wind and fish forcast good at noon going down till 3 and around 4 excelt.... so need to stay late :lol: :lol:


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm really getting pumped up for tomarrow. I cant wait to see you all out there.. Lets hope for a good turn out. I hope i'm easy to spot...Look for me, i'll have a black Frabill flip style shanty with an Orange sign out, Orange jump suit and a table! I'll try to be the first thing you see out there.

Shane


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

What crossroads or road is the boat luanch on???


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I will probably bring an extra shanty if anyone needs it.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Boat luanch is on Grove Park rd off of Torrey rd...

Hope to see you out there, i'm heading out!!!

Shane


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry i couldnt make it. Thought I had saturday night off, had a guy quit so i have to work tonight from 8pm-3am. did the samething friday night. 

Heard kucd-rellik won the most panfish with 5 gills. 

Hope everyone had a great time wish i could have made it.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Yep fishing was hard to say the least.... drilled 12 holes moved 6 times never marked a fish went from 6-30 fow...... I thinks lake fenton has been fished out and there are no fish :yikes: :rant: ... but stil lhad fun meeting everyone


----------



## jkiacz (Jul 28, 2005)

Have fished Fenton the last 2 weeks and drilled about 150 holes and have yet to mark a fish. Bottom line you are going to have to head north to find good fishing. Have alays had good luck at Crooked lake in Clare. Always catch Gills,Crappie and alot of Pike. The Pike run small but at least it is fun catching something. Im starting to forget what fish fell like. Next time I get a bite I will probably rip the fishes head off with my hook set.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Hope all had fun. Sorry I couldn't make it. Woke up and was sick as a dog, what a way to spend a weekend, lying around.:sad:


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Bummer, wife slipped and broke her foot Friday night. She said I "didn't HAVE TO stay home if I really didn't want to" Well I haven't been married 27yrs to not know what that meant. Hope ya all had a great time!

Jigster


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I could not stay for the food. I did meet deputy, Looks like a nice young man and I think he did a great job. I caught 3 keepers. 1-9 1/2 perch and 2 crappies + 5 little ones. I started a day break tho and could not inter the contest. I walked to C C and was there when the contest started and didn't want to walk all the way back to sign up. I got one crappie and the perch after 1PM. It sure was slow out there.


----------

